# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه > سوال: dns

## seydali

من موقعی که روی یک client از دستور nslookup استفاده می کنم و تقاضای آی پی یک کلاینت را می کنم با پیغامی که در عکس آمده مواجه می شوم.لطفاً راهنمایی کنید.در تصویر اول.

من وقتی یک zone secondry ( ناحیه ها را از یک کامپیوتر دیگر در شبکه import می کنم) با خطایی که در تصویر نشان داده شده مواجه می شوم. یعنی ناحیه وارد شده دارای یک ضرب در قرمز می باشد.

----------

